# We have a leak!



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian just popped out to the Motorhome to get something and there are the tell tale signs of a leak - water mark on ceiling.

Had the final water ingress check two weeks ago when we were told it was dry, no indication of damp at all so all I can presume is the freezing weather caused water to expand and the fast thaw resulted in Water ingress. 

We bought our Motorhome 16th Dec 2005 so will just be covered!! At least we hope so. Brian will be on to Discover tomorrow and a trip to Accrington at some point this week before the next lot of snow.

Hope everyone else is dry but better to check after the frost and sudden thaw.

Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

And it could be that the seals on joints have deteriorated, and a sustained bit of cold weather with a pile of snow on top could have resulted in some ice / melt water getting in.


----------

